# How much do you pay for boarding?



## LMW

I pay about $350 a month for full time boarding in DE


----------



## Dave Singleton

If I did board at my local riding stables/school it would be either Â£80 (about $160) a month or free if I agreed to work more hours or allow the horse to be used in lessons.  This would be a mixture between half-board, DIY or full-board as we tend to have this arrangement with the horses that if someone can't come down a lot for awhile then we will take over more of the care if they agree to us riding him/her within reason. It works well!


----------



## Manda&lt;3Wes

I pay $300 a month, plus an extra $85 for his supplements, hoof trimming, and worming.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

i charged my one border 160 for both her horses or some times less depending on how much should could pay, but i've gotten rid of her


----------



## Ed

I don't pay anything, but I usually charge $150 per horse a month (That's negotiable, if they have a well behaved horse and are short on cash, we can usually agree on some compromise) plus a share of the feed bill if they want me to do the feeding.


----------



## MrsSnyder

I am leasing for 250 a month and it covers full care board....i think that's a steal


----------



## LoveMyAppy

$350 full board for Gracie 
$175 pasture for Diesel,but out of the $175 we only pay $75 because Dina uses him for her lesson program.


----------



## Tanner&amp;Flashy

I think we are paying between $280 and $350 (I'm not 100% sure because my mom pays it). I know that board has gone up but we don't pay that because we let our horses be used for lessons. So we just pay full board for one horse even though we have two there. It's crazy expensive if we paid his new prices but this all includes shots, worming, turn out, and food. So they have it pretty good.


----------



## Willow

We pay 125 CD$ per horse (3) and that's pasture only, wind breaks, automated waterers, hay in winter and all year around minerals & salt. The foal is free, not sure when I have to start paying for her :wink: 
Super low price for this Area!


----------



## gallopracer992

I pay $300-350 a month... depending on how many days of turnout, diet, and stall bedding. My horse is on full care which covers stall, daily turnout, and the staff will feed and clean his stall.

I think it is well worth the money for just the facilities. I board at the Texas Tech Equestrian Center. Here's some pics:







Here's a picture of the turnouts







These are pictures of the main arena.









There is also a round pen, two outdoor arenas, small turnouts, large turnouts, pasture turnouts, and nice roomy stalls. I also have a stall that I put my tack in. You have to share with other people, but it is cool.( I managed to squeez a mini fridge in my side of the stall) :lol: And for the full care people, there is a feed stall where the staff puts your horses food in so they can feed easier.


----------



## latte62lover

i know that where i ride they charge $700 (!!!!!) but they pay for feed and everything the horse needs so basically you could technically never visit the horse and she'd be fine (who the heck would do that right?)...is that too much?


----------



## nurse_in_boots

I pay $400 for three horses, self care. We buy our own feed, feed the horses ourselves, clean stalls ourselves, etc. For this I get a good sized dry lot pen with 3 stalls and a large tackroom. Two of the stalls are about 12x12 and one is 12x24. There is also a covered "patio" where the horses can hang out and stay cool. We leave the stall doors open so they have free run of the paddock. The stable has two washracks (one is covered) a HUGE covered round pen that is big enough to ride in, a smallish riding arena, a decent sezed pasture for turnout, and several covered seating areas and picnic tables. Not a fancy place by any means but a decent place to board.


----------



## appylover31803

we pay $415 a horse (we have 2). That does not include any shots, or worming, blanketing, putting fly masks on, or trimming/shoeing. most times it costs my boyfriend and i over $1000 a month


----------



## JinxXx0085

Wow, I feel so poor seeing that a lot of people forking over so much money for boarding! 
I only pay $65 per month and that only includes automatic watering, use of the roundpen, and the use of outdoor arena (only 1). 
I feed my horse myself everyday unless I have to go out of town and I'd have somebody else come to feed my horse. I like it this way better because I get to see my horse everyday and work with him whenever I want to.


----------



## ladybugracer

*Board*

I pay $145 a month per horse in OREGON. Thats for use of two indoor arenas an out door arena, round pin, 12X24 stall with run, daily turn out, fly mask, blanketing, feeding, and stall cleaning. All I have to do is supply the hay/grain/vita/shots/worming/vet, and enjoy my horses!!  
Full care $250 and is all the same but they supply food


----------



## Jumpit007

Uh. Im moving to Oregon. I pay $400 at month for a 10x12 stall, turnout, blanketing, an indoor arena(that's only like 50x80...small), outdoor arena 80x150, grain, hay, feeding 2-3x a day, stall cleaning once daily. Theres also a few jumps in the arena.

I'm getting gipped.


----------



## Jojo

After I had to move my horses out of their old barn (where I was getting full board for 6 hours of work a week...real cheap, although not the nicest facility), I asked a neighbor who had a lot of land and a gelding, if I could keep my horse in her pasture in exchange for work. No liabilty involved, and they'd basically do nothing but provide the land. They wanted to charge me the equivilant of 200$ per horse working it off at pay below minimum wage. I said no way and built a little fence in my half acre back yard...But is that a rip off or what?


----------



## kim_angel

We pay $350.00 per horse.
Which includes everything all feed, large box stall, supplements, fly spray, putting bute in my old horses food and worming.

She also will take care of the fly mask, blankets, etc. When my horse had thrush, she would make sure the treatment was applied for me too.

All I pay for is the vet and farrier besides the board.

They get great care.

Heck, in her spare time, she is even teaching my husbands young gelding some Parelli training.


----------



## scatty horses

Hi imnew here,i pay 110POUNDS A MONTH PER HORSE for my own small field,use of one outdoor school and one indoor school and stable and 3 hours of off road hacking.We have toilets and tea rooms too....I do have 2 horses!!!! mel xx


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty

*Â£260. Not including shoeing or supplements. I know it's expensive but it's only a few minutes cycle and my horse is really happy there! *


----------



## eltinseltown

*Where are you in minnesota*

I live in milaca, minnesota . Just curious what area are you from? If you would rather not disclose on the post you can always e-mail me at [email protected] We go riding out here alot and always looking to meet new people that are into horses.
Cathryn


----------



## ilovemydun

I pay $250 a month for outdoor board. Which includes use of all the facilities. The price is pretty reasonable seeing as the place is BRAND new. Their old barn got bought by WE energies...and WE bought them almost 200 acres and paid for EVERYTHING to make a new barn. There are 100 stalls, an indoor wash stall, indoor arena, outdoor arena, a HUUUGE tack room, bathroom and viewing lounge with cabinets, microwave and full fridge, trails, multiple pastures and turnouts, shelters and run ins. Here are some pictures...they all have either my horse in it or my sisters 








outdoor arena







stalls







indoor arena







one of the turnouts







outside of the barn

That's all the pictures I have so far. We just moved in a week ago


----------



## lakotalegend15

eeek!! things are more expensive horse wise in new england i guess! i pay 875$ a month for two heated wash stalls an olypic sized arena and and out door riding arena


----------



## Got2Gallop

Hi!
I'm in Oregon and I pay $175 for partial care, I provide grain and any supplments and do all stall mucking. They provide good quality hay and shavings and they will turn out for me, blanket/unblanket etc. Plus we have a large covered arena, medium outdoor arena and lots of pasture turnout!


----------



## tayahswirl

I pay $350 my barn, EWI, but I'm not in the big main barn, in the pony barn, but its a $100 cheaper in that barn...&& all you have to do is walk across the driveway to the main barnn. It includes everything, daily grain 2x, 3x hay a day; daily turnout [depends on weather] all feed, supplements, all the facilities [huge indoor; indoor washracks; heated lounge/tack, pond to take horses swimming in  & more]

This is my barn, Kingsland/EWI

www.europeanwarmbloodimports.com


----------



## tim

tayahswirl said:


> This is my barn, Kingsland/EWI
> 
> www.europeanwarmbloodimports.com


That place looks legit.


----------



## free_sprtd

I am boarding in Canby, OR and this is the best I could find for the price ($335). My concerns were the people that were around, cleanliness, and feeding. I provide vitamins, shots, vet, shoeing, training.

+ 12 x 12 matted box stalls (some with runs) ~
+ Clean Sawdust ~
+ Stalls are picked or cleaned 2 x daily ~
+ * Lighting in stalls for show coats ~
+ Large water buckets (30 gal), cleaned as needed to insure clean water at all times ~
+ 60' x 160' indoor riding arena ~ 200' x 250' outside riding area (seasonal) ~
+ 60' round pen with cedar hog fuel for year around use ~
+ Outside pastures, one large, and 5 small ~
+ All new pasture fencing (stock fence & white vinyl) ~
+ Warm water wash rack ~
+ Hot walker (outside) ~
+ Horses will be turned out daily indoor arena and outside for partial day, limited turn out areas , so horses have to share fields if they can't be turned out with other horses ~
+ Individual feeding program (extra charge if horses come in thin until proper weight is established) ~
+ We feed quality eastern Oregon and eastern Washington alfalfa and or orchard or timothy grass hay. We have our hay brought in 4 to 5 times a year to insure fresh hay at all times ~
+ Clean whole oats provided if needed ~
+ * We offer a complete line of Dynamite supplements & Products ~
+ We will feed owner preference supplements if supplied by the owner ~
 + * Scheduled Farriar services performed by Mike Litherland (or choose your own) ~
+ * Excellent veterinarian services provided by Dr. Steven D. Sundlholm, & Jeff Hall from Equus Veterinary Clinic (or choose your own) ~
+ Electronic entrance security gate to stable ~
+ Trail obstacles, jump standards, Horse Soccer Ball.
+ *Trail riding if available room in our trailers when we go, no trail access from our property ~ 
+ Much more ~
*EXTRA CHARGE


----------



## Harlee rides horses

100.


----------



## upnover

are you kidding?!?! Where do you people live?! Out her in Oklahoma board is $475-525 depending on which barn our horse is in (difference between a new 12x16 stall or older 12x12). We have 3 arenas, roundpens, paddocks, blankets, full care. And we're one of the cheaper barns around!


----------



## free_sprtd

holy moly :shock:


----------



## Karen Horse

i pay $175 a month for my 2 quarter horses. thats for partial care: feed & water in the morning with occasional turnout.


----------



## FGRanch

Nothing....Thank goodness we have our own land. I don't think I would own anymore than 2 horse if I had to board, it would not be worth it!


----------



## my2geldings

A fair amount. The facility is absolutely amazing. I've got 2 horses there, one of them under full time training with my trainer/owner.

Most training barns here average about $1,000-$1,500 between the board, training of horses as well as lessons.


----------



## twodozenroses

I pay nothing for my paddock that i am renting. Of course its just as paddock lol. Pretty good for me though. I have my horse really close by. My previous grazing was $60 and month which included worming, hay in winter, paddock, wash bay, jumps and wooden yards.


----------



## Mr.Majic&amp;Dollar

I pay $225 per horse, i have two. This is for full care, they clean my stalls everyday, they water and feed, they turn them out everyday(weather permiting, if not they get turns in the indoor arena) My one horse has two meds he needs everyday and they feed the meds for free(i buy the meds). Thier grain is really expensive and super good for the horses, each horse is fed what is needed for that horse (each horse has a diffrent grain almost) The worming is included. If my horses happend to be sick or need to be watched all night..they will do it for free and change wraps and what not for free(i would do it myself though, if needed) They trailer me to trails and to shows for free(but i give gas money anyway). My horse is not used for lessons or anything. I am there everyday, I can come whenever i want even if its 1 in the morning. There is a decient sized indoor arena and a large outdoor arena, also a round pen. There are trails out the back of the lot. Big wash rack and tack room ( i have a whole section to myself that included 3 racks and bridals hooks and a storge container), plus i got my own tack locker by my stall that is very room-y lol.

I basically do nothing but go and mess with my boys, and go to shows and trail rides and just have fun.

I do help clean the barn when i am bored (cause i feel bad watching them do it all the time) Or when thier bobcat breaks and they have to use wheel barrows.

I personally think this is a steal...and its only 5 min away from my house!!


----------



## my2geldings

I pay $300/month per horse, I have 2 (hence the name  ). Then there is $500/month for training and another 200 for lessons. I have no included showing because my horse is just to young to be jumping. Next year we will be heading out tho.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Wow! I don't really know how much I'd pay.


----------



## my2geldings

It can sometimes be difficult to fund this expensive sport but it is a passion and the relationship I have with my horses and the joy and peace I find when staying with them both is beyond words.


----------



## JustDressageIt

I have free board at the moment


----------



## melinda27858

In eastern NC, I pay 180 a month pasture board. He is fed 2x daily, watered and wormed. If he needs to come in to a stall, it is 5 a night...which I have only had to do several times this year in extreme weather (cold, wet and windy or weather warnings). I have use of a round pen and outdoor arena and a small trail. My barn manager does a great job of taking care of my boy...so it is definitely worth it!


----------



## jazzyrider

well i am at a pony club and we pay a whole $44 a month per horse lol thats spare change compared to how much some of you pay. however that is only for agistment but we do have 60acres of prime grass  we buy EVERYTHING else ourselves and no one looks after our horses for us. if we dont go out there there is no one else to look after them for us. it still ends up costing us about $1000 a month for everything

the entrance








the arena








the feed yards (used only for feeding)








there are no tack sheds there so we had to hire a cargo container which costs us an extra $95 a month but oh well...its better than having everything in the back of the car all the time. ive just noticed it looks wonky in the pic but its pretty flat :?


----------



## Eqrider

I'm going to pay 260$ for board, but we have to supply our own bedding and do our own stall. There's tons of pastures, two big arenas (indoor & outdoor) trails, jumps, its close by...just a great place! its called Bridle Path Manor


----------



## nikelodeon79

When I boarded one of my geldings I paid $3/day for pasture board. They had a barn with six stalls but for stall board/full care the board fees went up to $5/day (still very reasonable, I think). They had an outdoor arena that often had horses pastured in it and a round pen that was used for the same purpose. :roll:


----------



## tiffanyp1980

$125/ month for pasture. including use of all facilities, and feed 2 times a day.


----------



## SonnyWimps

I pay $300 a month, but I work off the board to get it down that low. The original price was $450. Sonny is on pasture board, but has a stall available if need be. There's a large indoor arena, a roundpen, and 45+ acres for trail riding


----------



## lenus88

*Boarding prices in the Netherlands/Holland (Europe)*

I pay 450 EUR (1 EUR = 1,50 US dollar) a month in _a riding school in the city park of Rotterdam_. And extra I have to pay several hunderds of EUR for my _membership_. It's is really expensive even for Dutch standards. :roll: 
Reason:
Our Riding School is a private Jockey Club. Area: Rotterdam is the Main port of Europe with 800,000 habitants. 
Equestrian opportunies: I can drive with my ancient carriage dressage or in the park, do natural horsemanship and play _pushball on horseback_ (you call it horse soccer ). Watch my own interpretation of pushball on my small picture.
In the country side of the Netherlands (Holland) the price is about 150 EUR a month for a barn.


----------



## appylover31803

welp, I am now going to be paying $375 a month for board, instead of $440+$25 surcharge fee.

The new board if full board, but she's going to be out on pasture and have a stall available to her in case of bad weather


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3

i pay $550 a month, which is $250 less then what i was paying before i started helping my trainer exercise horses & work for him at shows. but that includes lessons,ring time,food, suppliments,ect. the only thing extra is $75 a month for shoeing which he does himself.


----------



## geewillikers

I pay 145 for stall, turnout, and two daily feedings. I pay for food, shoeing, and I clean his stall. 

130 for putting your horse out in a 300+ acre, hot taped pasture (with mountains, forests, ponds, streams, etc) with a herd of other horses.

I love my barn!


----------



## moomoo

Its 25 pounds a week so about 100 a month for 24/7 turnout and her stable (it was bought especially for moo  I think it would be 20 without the stable


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

I pay $200 dollars a month which includes:

12x10 Stall with daily turnout (over 10 hours outside a day)
stall clean daily
Turnout is private pasture
outdoor arena
outdoor round pen
trailer parking
large private tack locker (I have my showing and daily tack in it and I still have room!!!)
horse fed good quality hay 2 times a day and grain once a day unless I request more
Indoor space for my driving cart
They look over my horse daily to check for illness 

I provide:
routine Vet care (shots, dewormer, etc...)
foot care (they have a ferrier that comes in every 6weeks but i pay)
Any extra suplements I may want
proof of current health insurance for myself

I really like it at this place. They owner just wanted to make a few extra bucks so decided fill (but not overfill) her barn so she boards out. She shows herself so she is very picky about everything (food and keeping it clean). I always sweep in the barn when I am done anyways. I also get to play with her minis!!! Only downside is that it is about a 30 mile drive for me, but it could be worse


----------



## farmpony84

Tanner&Flashy said:


> I think we are paying between $280 and $350 (I'm not 100% sure because my mom pays it). I know that board has gone up but we don't pay that because we let our horses be used for lessons. So we just pay full board for one horse even though we have two there. It's crazy expensive if we paid his new prices but this all includes shots, worming, turn out, and food. So they have it pretty good.


are you at lagrange?


----------



## missy06

geewillikers said:


> I pay 145 for stall, turnout, and two daily feedings. I pay for food, shoeing, and I clean his stall.
> 
> 130 for putting your horse out in a 300+ acre, hot taped pasture (with mountains, forests, ponds, streams, etc) with a herd of other horses.
> 
> I love my barn!


Where on EARTH on N.California do you pay that wonderfully low amount?? Please divulge so when I move home I can board there


----------



## melinda27858

I may be moving my gelding, Fella soon. My barn manager, instructor, and friend is leaving the barn that she is at due to issues with the current owner. She has been looking to find another local barn in need of a horse trainer and riding instructor and is working on a contract with a place nearby. She took me out to have a look at it for a second opinion....and all I can say is WOW! The facilities we are at now are pretty dumpy, the facilities at the new barn are in almost new condition, safer, nicer in general! And the owner is a rich, older man who (it appears) likes to do things the right way.

Pasture board would be $210/month for feeding 2x a day, their hay and grain (I supply any extras). He would have a stall if needed and he can have his own pasture if needed...we are still trying to determine if he has nightblindness. He currently has one round pen, but my friend will ask him to put up a second one in the contract, one arena, and over two miles of trails and the room to clear more.

It is $30 more a month however, our prices were getting ready to go up anyways at my current barn.

Check it out, tell me what you think!

www.hitchingpostnc.com


----------



## geewillikers

missy06- Waaaaaaaaaaaay north! Blue Lake, California in Humboldt County.


----------



## missy06

Aw, you're right by my little brother! He lives in Arcata.


----------



## farmpony84

I don't pay board. Says farmpony84 with her nose held high and her eyes fluttering snobbishly... she flips her hair and trips over her untied shoe laces, smacking her forhead into the doorjam before landing on her back, nose still proudly shoved in the air... I don't pay board she repeats....


----------



## my2geldings

Board is about to come up where I'm at. Apparently it's due to the gas prices :wink: Interesting to see what excuses will be used next to hike up the prices again.


----------



## Miss Katie

We had to move the horses away from home because drought conditions have left our paddocks bare  so we now lease our pony club grounds. We have an exclusive lease, so they have 92 acres all to themselves with the exception of pony club days. They really love it, bout half is cleared, and the rest is bushland, and there is a spring fed dam to swim in too. All this is 600 for the year.

I really like keeping them there. We just got a full dressage court, whichwill have sand soon, and there are 2 rings ( bout twice the size of standard round yards), which are great for lunging them all and riding baby. 
There is also a showjumping course and a few xc obsitcles, and a full arena of pc sporting events, but I have no use for them.


----------



## geewillikers

Missy06- Wow! Does he go to HSU? I work in Arcata, and lived there for almost 4 years....


----------



## *ArabianPrincess*

I pay $50 a week PER horse.

Because i run the place and do maintenance and feed other horses i get 10$ discount PER horse

I own 2 horses so it's 80$ a week not including feed.


----------



## ImperiousImpression

$285

for the cheap deal :roll:


----------



## missy06

geewillikers said:


> Missy06- Wow! Does he go to HSU? I work in Arcata, and lived there for almost 4 years....


He only went to HSU his freshman year, which would have been the Fall of 2003, I believe. He lived in Arcata for a couple of years, and now is doing construction work on his buddy's dad's place up in the hills nearby. It would be a total trip if you knew him


----------



## Juno21

I pay $100 per month and I do self care. So I also pay for everything else which I pay altogether $150-160 a month.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

$286.00 for full care- boarders responsible for vet/farrier=
most in this area (western burbs of chicago) are $485.00 to $750.00 J &L is a country stables where the horses are outside from 7:30 am to 4:30 pm then inside for the night. The have trees, pond and many acres to play in. Arenas are small but quiet and nice. Not a jumpers barn at all =it is so quite and the owners love their property and it shows.


----------



## Jubilee Rose

I pay $160 a month which includes full care, hay, shavings and grain. It's so great ...


----------



## kershkova

I pay 250 a month. For a barn in PA. Large stall, turn out, outdoor and indoor ring daily care. They muck out every dzay. My friends and I help when we ride. They allso transport to horse shows.


----------



## zoe-paris-xo

I pay $675 per month per horse! (and i have two). that includes feed, turning out, etc. and we also get a discount on lessons.


----------



## kickshaw

^^ for that much money, they should give them to you for free!!

ETA: :shock:


----------



## zoe-paris-xo

yes it is quite expensive, my parents are thinking of switching to a more private stable (no public riding) where it is a bit cheaper.


----------



## charroit

8) I feel good thinking were the cheapest place in so cal around after having read some of these posts. lol 8) 

We're 100-350


----------



## megansthehorse

well i pay arpund £65 a week for three horses, the yard has a nice outdoor and indoor arena, 5 fields surrounding the yard and nice stables, we are also getting a nice xc course built, but you have to pay £5 to use the xc course when it is built and also if you would like to use the indoor arena, you have to book the indoor arena in advance so that you dont mix in with the lessons. the outdoor is massive and you can have upto a maximum of 5 horses in it at once on the lunge.


----------



## americancowgurl31391

I live in Southern Cali and i pay $205 for an in-and-out. This includes board and feed but the place is really run down so i dont care for it too much.


----------



## Pinocchios Girl

I live in VA and I'm in kinda an odd situation. I was boarding at one barn but moved my horse to another for 3 months of pro training, but we LOVE the barn so are hoping to switch. But at the first barn I pay 525$ for full care. And the care and turnout are wonderful! We have a nice ring but its very spooky and my mare doesn't really like it. We have lots of trails and a big field to do hill work in. and we have a round pen. The other barn is 625$ a month. And thats for full care. We love it there. Its only 15 mins from my house and my trainer [same one as who's training my mare] is there. And she's a world class rider. Did the YR Champs. and won it. And is all around an amazing rider, trainer, person and friend.


----------



## crossiii

yeahh I'm like. sitting here and gawking at those low prices. You sure don't find that around where I am in PA. I pay 650 monthly for full care and for the barns in the area, thats really not bad! scary huh?


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl

When I first moved down here to DE I freaked b/c of the "high" prices for board. I also am not a big fan of "show barns" only because I have seriously "outgrown" the showing world. I love & look for small quiet "older adult" barns. (In their 20's ++) only because (no offense) can stand the barn Mom's & ignorant rich youngins. Thankfully I found a small yet wonderful barn for only $150 a month + I buy my feed, hay & straw. Good thing is though ~ they are out 99% of the time so there is not much straw purchased. We have a wide range of ages there (only 5 horses there total) but boarders have kids that ride & friends. All of them are polite & fun. I could NOT imagine boarding where some of you board ~ only b/c of the money. WOW. :shock: But the one's that were showing pictures of your facilities ~ they are very NICE! My opinion as long as your happy w/ your place & they treat you & your horse well & you can afford it ~ y not spend the money?


----------



## suenosderosas

$650 per month for full board and training


----------



## Birdeye723

I pay $210 for pasture boarding.

I have full access to the indoor and outdoor arenas, round pen, wash rack with warm water, boarder's tack rooms, 8 acres of trails, pastures to ride in with trail obstacles, and they trailer to an outside trail place or at least try to every wednesday.

Dixie recieves hay, grain, and water.

This is in Columbus, OH


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o

Our board is $560 per month and is actually the lowest out of all of the english boarding barns here. I only pay $200 per month because I work off all the rest. We're a training and lesson barn. The horses have all night turn out. We definitely aren't a fancy barn, but it's home to me and my horse.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Wow! I'd thikn that's pretty dear. But you guys' stables pay for the feed and everything right?
I pay 30 bucks for an one hour ride. :shock:


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Wow! I'd thikn that's pretty dear. But you guys' stables pay for the feed and everything right?
> I pay 30 bucks for an one hour ride. :shock:


Yup. My board gives me a stall of my own, pasture turnout, and basic feed. If you need extra supplements or hay you have to buy your own, but they'll give it to your horse. And of course you pay for your horse's farrier and vet visits.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

That sounds like a good stable. Wouldn't it be just easier to aggist?


----------



## wordstoasong

$250 at my barn. =]


----------



## eventer_beau

i live in California.. i'm at a VERY cheap barn for my area. 
it is $525 a month, fed hay twice a day, grass hay is an extra $25 a flake. The only services is cleaning the outside of the paddock [not the shavings area] 6 times a week. You have to buy your own shavings also. I'm in paddocks, which is the cheapest stall, but they are nice and big depending on where you are. the stalls are cleaning 6 days a week shavings and outside and that is like 600-700+ i forget exactly..
barns around me are even up to $1,000 a month, no joke. it's rediculous.


----------



## idance0nhooves

My mom pays $425 a month for full board here in Merritt Island, Florida. It's the cheapest place around. 
They feed twice a day, and give the horse hay whenever it's inside. They clean the stalls, take the horse in and out, wrinse it off if it's nasty and sweaty and grimey after being out in the heat all day. They'll also give the horse any suppliments or medications the horse needs, for no extra cost. If they're bringing the horse in or out, and notice it has a cut, or is limping or something, they'll call the owner and/or treat the wound. It's family run, and we're close friends with the barn owner and his daughter.
Board includes full use of the arena, wash racks, trails, tack room, and aisle cross ties.
The barn isn't the most beautiful, but it's shelter, and I can't complain... considering the management pretty much does everything for free. Considering how expensive everything down here is.


----------



## TheVelveteenPony

I pay around $490 for a stall with an attached turnout, plus turnout in a large field five hours out of the day. Stalls and paddocks are mucked out everyday, 3 flakes of hay is average and included in price. We have an indoor, an outdoor, a roundpen, and trails. I'm really glad I found it!
http://www.doughertyarabians.com/home.htm

The place where I take lessons costs up to $700 a month, waaay out of my price range, but it's gorgeous.
http://www.kilhamfarm.com/


----------



## minihorse927

Mine are FREE, well not free when you include feed, water, etc... but they live on my property, so yay! Anyways, I charge $5 per day for miniature horses for boarding or mare care (breeding) only, and $300.00 for a month of training, whether it be for halter, driving, or just the basics!


----------



## kickshaw

> i live in California.. i'm at a VERY cheap barn for my area.
> it is $525 a month, fed hay twice a day, grass hay is an extra $25 a flake.


ouch. i think i would buy my own!


----------



## eventer_beau

kickshaw said:


> i live in California.. i'm at a VERY cheap barn for my area.
> it is $525 a month, fed hay twice a day, grass hay is an extra $25 a flake.
> 
> 
> 
> ouch. i think i would buy my own!
Click to expand...

only problem with that is that simple ladn with noting on it in horse area, with enough room is easily over 2-7million. it sucks! haha


----------



## Light Bright

The "normal" boarder for my stable pays 225, I get 100 dollars off because of family ties though :] My stable isn't fancy, its old fashioned. You get pasture boarding, a stall if you want one and will muck/bed your horse, they give grain/hay, water...so on. 300 acres of trails from connecting farms. I love it, its simple, but nice. And clean <3

Its private though, the average pasture around here is about 300 from the places we looked at.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

My parents pay $416 a month per horse (2) Which includes 12'X12' stall, daily turnout is excellent pastures, grain twice a day, hay at night (morning too if weather keeps them in) Daily stall cleanings, and full acess to two wash stalls, indoor ring, outdoor ring, and 20 tack box heated tack room. Plus the owner of the barn is an AMAZING trainer who provides trailering to shows, body clipping, and lessons for additional cost. Its a show and lesson barn mostly, focusing on hunter jumper, with one jumper.

I love it because there are people who can't afford to show and own cheaper (but still good) horses and people who own multiple extremely expensive horses. Heck one family owns 5 ponies and 1 horse, the cheapest probably $50K, the horse over $100k, as well as three trailers, three trucks to pull the trailers, and several cars, one exclusivly for use by my trainer. And yet everyone is friendly, polite, and helpful!


----------



## midnightsgirl2

I pay $600 a month for full board in NH.

12x12 matted stalls
Indoor with Prema flex footing
Large outdoor 
6 big pastures
Heated tack room
hot and cold water
around the clock care. I never have to worry about my horse not being taking care .. and thats worth every dollar


----------



## chasin the dream

NOTHING! haha i board at my uncles.so 1, my horse was given to me. and 2, all we have to do to keep her fed and hayed and taken care of is my dad has to do some stuff for my uncle every now and then and i am there every weekend taking care of the other 5 horses.nothing big so i got a pretty great deal.i WISH board wasn't so expensive around here.you guys seem like u have it easy with $100-$300 board! if i were to board somewhere itd be like 600+!!! that s a LOT


----------



## missy06

I'm going to be paying $100 for 24/7 pasture board this month, and $155 through the winter months (till April). Although technically they do charge extra for things like feeding grain/blanketing, it seems like a real community oriented barn and people trade off favors doing these things for one another based on when you go to the barn.


----------



## erinawol

I am in edmonton alberta and for indoor stall with turn out all hay and simple grain it is 600 a month . its a private stable though so its really nice and it is just being finished built which is great


----------



## creepalurkin

I pay $300 a month for full-care.

$35 2x a year to trim his hooves (I take off his shoes twice a year for about 6weeks to let his hooves expand and stuff)

$80 for shoes

Can't remember how much I pay for his shots and teeth and stuff.


----------



## SonnyWimps

SonnyWimps said:


> I pay $300 a month, but I work off the board to get it down that low. The original price was $450. Sonny is on pasture board, but has a stall available if need be. There's a large indoor arena, a roundpen, and 45+ acres for trail riding


just going to update mine hehe
I am still paying $300 a month...but I can sit around and be lazy. I don't have to clean up any messes my horse makes (I do, but I don't HAVE to).
The new stables has:
*Large outdoor arena (twice the size of the old indoor arena that I used to have)
*Unlimited hay....grown on the property...and NEVER sunbleached
*Unlimited fresh CLEAN water (the BO cleans them when they get the slightest bit dirty)
*Worming every 6 weeks
*Holding horse for vet, farrier, and dentist 
*Blankets on and off during the winter
*100+ acres of trails
*Large pasture's to ride in
*Obstical course (sooooo much fun)
*Tidy and clean tack room
*Fridge and freezer
*Free clinic auditing

So, yeah...not the fanciest spot, but Sonny is happier and healthier where he is and I'm loving the care and the price


----------



## TwendeHaraka

$350 a month for full board...
-$55 every other month for shoeing
-$15 every six weeks for worming
-Shots come cheaper-one of my trainers is a vet.
-Floating... I'm not sure, because he hasn't had to have it for almost three years.


----------



## Chiefie

I pay $55 a week ($220 a month) for my agistment/board.
It's stabling with a small yard, and paddocking 3 days of the week. Includes feeding morning and night (my feed), rugging morning and night, and access to all arenas etc.
However soon I'll be taking over the afternoon stablehands job, and it will then be reduced to $35 a week for me. Not bad!


----------



## amandaandeggo

$625 for my sisters horse at a bording farm . . . but i spend aroud $100 at my personal small farm on my boy


----------



## Royal Freckles

Wow, I guess I am pretty lucky then. I pay $60/horse. But it is self care. But they have roomy stalls with runs and unlimited access to the pasture. We are happy


----------



## wyleeluver

Here in Michigan I pay $415 for inside board with daily turnout, and $305 for Outside board with a run-in! But it all includes tack stalls, wash racks, Big indoor and Outdoor Arena's, good quality hay and grain! 
But in November were bringing our horses home!!!


----------



## Supermane

I pay $625/horse at my barn and $425/horse at my mom's barn for full care boarding.


----------



## Joshie

$200/month for full board plus $50/week for lessons for my daughter and me. I pay for hooves and worming separately. This is a small, private place where we're only boarder. Our BO does the hooves and is teaching me how to do it myself. It's very, very interesting.


----------



## juju

WOW!! My barn is $800/month. I 1/2 lease and have a great deal, so its much cheaper. Board just went up, and its a pretty nice facility but several people have left. We have an indoor, a HUGE outdoor jumper ring, a nice outside dressage ring. There are 60 stalls, all fully serviced with turnout. Its a nice barn and VERY social b/c there are so many people. Its basically everyone's 2nd home and i've ridden there forever!!


----------



## Andi

I currently pay AU$ 100 a month which is just for a group paddock with four other mares and a tack room. It includes use of a round yard, an outdoor arena and a jumping area. Its not the greatest of places around here but its the only one down this end of town. 

From reading this whole post thing I feel that US boarding is quite different to Australian. It seems like most people here have feed included in their board, I've never done that but it seems like a good idea I guess. Most Australian boarding places (atleast the ones around my area) has a stable, usually and attatched small yard and a paddock shared with a few other horses during the day. Most places have atleast one indoor and one outdoor, and most have a round yard. For that you would be looking at maybe $40 - $70 a week and thats without any feed and without anyone doing anything with your horse. A place up the road from me has stables with a day paddock shared for a bit over $100 a week and thats also without feed or any care. So from looking it seems like the US may be a bit cheaper, and the stabling complexs' are larger. 

Its interesting how things vary.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

I pay too much for what I get. At least, that's my opinion.
I get reduced board since I work there (for 5 years and counting), so instead of $350 per horse a month it's $210 or something like that. 
I have to clean my own stalls during my own time. Yea... my own time. Pffft.
The horses are fed, watered, taken in or out weather I'm there or not.
The paddocks are barely an 1 acre maybe not even that. They're sand paddocks, so that basically means they're dusty in the summer and very muddy any other time of the year. The flies and bugs are TERRIBLE in the summer because of this. It doesn't help that the manure pile is right next to the barn. :evil:
The barn owner also owns a 50+ acre pasture not even a mile away where I guess they used to keep the horses at night and have pasture board. They havn't used the pasture for years for this. We can still go ride in it, but the fence is broken in many places. 
I think she would get MUCH more business if she ditched the trail riding business, fixed the barn up a little, and fenced in that pasture. Just saying. 
Besides the pasture for riding, we have the biggest indoor arena in northwest Indiana, 4 1/2 miles of trails, and in the winter we go ride on the beach even though we're not supposed to.


----------



## Andi

Hey i'm just wondering if other places in the world have something similar to this. 

In the city where I live there are about 20 or so government horse paddocks. They are basically bits of land the government owns just for horses. They are about 18 dollars a week with a very large herd of horses in a group paddock rotation situation. Its not great and I don't keep my horse there but I think its really good that the government does run something like that, but I haven't really seen that anywhere else. They do water, fencing and weeds, but thats it. 

Still, do any other places have things like this?


----------



## xilikeggs0

JustDressageIt said:


> I have free board at the moment


 This. Free board, feed, vet, farrier, etc...

Of course, I don't get to ride my horse that often, but I do drive her 5 days a week in exchange for all the free care, so I still get to spend a lot of time with her.


----------



## equineangel91

nj
300/month Large stall and 24 hour available pasture...free turn out
FUll care
INCLUDED: worming, hay, grain, 24hr grass, blanketting (on/off), outdoor riding arena (grass =( 

not a bad deal. I like it. BUt NJ is mad expensive


----------



## kchfuller

haha i am from CA, it is like $350 for a pasture with other horses... for a stall and small paddock, its like $500 +


----------



## my2geldings

Once I sell my mare, I'm going to move my gelding over indoors so I can work with him this winter. With the daylight being so much shorter during the winter, it only makes sense to do that otherwise I'll only be able to work with him on my days off which doesn't work.
Also the barn was just extended to 30 more stalls (will have to post photos, going to be huge) and the place is huge so I'm really looking forwards to working with him.


----------



## highlander

about £60 or $120 i think. grass, stable water electric and private field currently. school, 3 miles of sand beaches.


----------



## QtrHorse

We have a family farm with place for 10 horses. I charge about $500.00 per month. Outdoor boxes with "come and go" to various pastures. Each horse also has a private indoor box for the winter and bad weather times. It includes use of a lighted outdoor arena and heated tack room with facilities. I feed quality hay free choice and use straw in the boxes. The owners must pay for grain but I feed it. Turn out and daily exercise is included. I don't accept competition horses or stallions and all boarders/owners are adults with experience. I quit accepting kids/adolescents when parents would drop them off for the whole day with out food and we became babysitters.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

$165 for a 12x12 paddock and turn out. Includes use of the indoor, wash rack, etc.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Oh, I live in S.W Montana


----------



## Connemara93

I pay about $48 / month  
That is just for a paddock, no stabling, no feeds, no rugging.

It would normally be $88 / month, but she is used in the riding school at least once a week, and every time they use her they pay me $10 

So yeah, my board is very cheap, but it's a great little community there, my horse is happy and healthy and I have an awesome coach who has ridden Grand Prix dressage with her horses so there's no way I'm leaving there any time soon.


----------



## dynamite.

I only pay $150 CD a month, and they are in large fields with hay bales and grass to eat. We have a small sand ring, a round pen, and a large grass ring. Our barn has 4 box stalls and 4 standing stalls and a locker tack room and a main tack room. The only thing is though in the winter we can barely ride because the snow is so deep and we dont' have an indoor


----------



## shermanismybaby3006

I pay $100 a month. that includes a 12x12 stall, feeds in the morning, turns out. Its nice cause theres 8 acres for them to run on and also theres another 8 acres of trailer. The only vice is that there is no indoor arena, but I haul into another barn sometimes to work my horse.
I live in washinton.


----------



## whinum

Wow, a lot of inexpensive boarding out there! I was paying $300. a mo. for full board...including stall and private run, in eastern Massachusetts, which was pretty much unheard of. I've heard of a normal full board situation in that area going anywhere from $400. to $800. depending on the barn. Pasture boarding was $275. when I was there.


----------



## MollyK

*how much to you pay for boarding?*

I'm in Southeastern Connecticut where the going rate is $475/month for an indoor stall, all day turnout, lots of hay and grain, and very good care. We have an outdoor (no lights) and an indoor arena. Worming, blanketing, shoeing, lessons are all extra.

I am so envious of all the low, low boarding that some folks have. I think you can probably find lower boards here in backyard barns, etc. I used to have my horses at home ... but the cost to feed/care for horses is so high, that I can't imagine that anyone is making too much money, even at $400+ per month. It's a labor of love, for sure!


----------



## wanderlust

what does aggist mean??


----------



## centrestableswendy

I pay $125 a month for a share board. It's great! That $125 pays for 3 days riding a week, plus one free lesson for me, and one for my daughter each week. That includes use of the indoor, outdoor, wash stall, and trails too. It's AWESOME! The girl I share board from is also my new trainer, and with her being a college student, we trade/barter for extra riding time. I'm giving her a big cage for her chinchillas and helping organize her tack(that I use too) and that will cover all lessons for January! Poor girls CAN ride!! Hehe


----------



## My Beau

$425 for field board. Right between Baltimore and Annapolis. Next to the Baltimore Washington International Airport - literally - we do out hill work/xc conditioning in the crash field.


----------



## Rebelappy

300 for both my boys with indoor,outdoor plenty food and on someone is there 24/7 shes way awsome


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger

I board my horse, Fancy, in Middle Georgia, and That is typical


----------



## ilovemydun

I board my horse at a co-op style barn with a bunch of friends and a very responsible BO. We each have a chore day which helps keep costs down. I pay 125 monthly for 24/7 grass pasture board. I pay for hay and grain. We are responsible for setting up our own vet/farrier appts because it isn't like a full service board, but because we are all friends we make them together anyways to keep the call out fee down. 

But the really awesome thing is that even though it isn't "full service" all of the boarders treat it like it is anyways! Because we all care about horses in general. If a horse needs to be held for an appointment, that is done without extra cost if someone is already out there. If someone has special blanket instructions, we take care of that too. 
Last week one of the boarders hadn't been able to make it out because she lives pretty far away, one of the other boarders was out and noticed the horse was shivering because of the cold, so she went up to the barn and grabbed her own horses blanket and put it on that one and then called the owner to make sure it was okay. 

So it's pretty neat. I pay a low fee but get the royal treatment  And it's all friends!


----------



## mbreakfast

If i were to own at board at my current barn it would be around 600, just for indoor board, plus lessons, plus tune-up rides from one of my two coaches, plus trailering and clinic fees. but i wouldn't board anywhere else, facilities are AMAZING and my coaches are perfect for me, my barn offers loads on in house clinics and opportunities to show.
So at the end of the month i'd be looking to pay around 1000.
I currently only partboard, with two group lessons a week and one free ride it is 415.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006

I just moved my horse to a different barn because we had him at my friends barn and it didnt have an arena and I wanted to do stuff with him and show him in halter and plus my friends field flooded! It goes past your knees thats how much its flooded and Sherman has to get out everyday or he will go crazy! He has to ge out of his stall so now since its raining it helps a ton to have an indoor arena. I pay 175 and that includes a stall, they feed and water in the morning and turn out in the summer when its not raining. I have to clean his stall and feed at night and bring in if he is outside in the summer. Its a nice place and has a HUGE indoor arena, and its not bad for the price.


----------



## moomoo

25 a week


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings

I pay $525/month per horse and I have 2, so the total would be 1050/month for both of my boys. Ouch!!!


----------



## Lucara

I got off easy when I had Sammy. I boarded at a friends/parent's/friends house and paid $200 a month full board. The nearest place to that was around $600 full board. Boarding in Fla is expensive =(.


----------



## zwarte

I pay $375/mo for my long yearling. This includes a half scoop of grain, bermuda hay, an overnite box stall, use of a wash stall and indoor arean, daytime turnout into a paddock with 2 really mean geldings who bite him and chase him around.

Worming, shoeing, vet are all separate charges.


----------



## horsegirl123

WOW!!!! OMG!!!!!

Most of you people are sooo lucky!!!!

I can't have a horse because by me the board is $900 for full board and $1300 for a training board!

I wish I had enough money to pay $900-$1300 monthly for board.


----------



## BurningAmber520

I pay $280 a month for pasture board per horse, I have 2 horses. The $280 includes a huge pasture with a run in, water troughs with heaters so they dont freeze in the winter, hay 24/7 in the winter, they supply the grain and everything, its a REALLY good deal for around here most barns charge 400+ for pasture board.


----------



## Strange

Where I ride the board is $500/month, but currently my horse is kept on pasture board at about $150/month somewhere else.


----------



## peanut

Wow,i have my horse on my property.
Wow thats a lot of money:shock:


----------



## county

I pasture board horses and charge $100 a month


----------



## horseloverd2

175.00, not including worming or the farrier. But it is so easy. He calls the farrier himself, we don't have to, and the vet. Feeds them, everything. But I know of a place that boards for 45.00


----------



## wordstoasong

I pay $250 a month (inlcudes turnout and feed) plus $21 for deworming, and $35-40 for the farrier.


----------



## kershkova

I pay 250 a mouth for full board at my trainers new barn. wich includes
hay and grain 2x a day
12x14 stall
4 turn out filds
turn out and stall cleaning dalily weather permeting for turnout
use of trails 
use of arean
use of tackroom and bath room.
and they take halters on off
put on blankets wraps tail bags stuff like that
allso includes exersising and grooming of the horse.
my trainer shoes the horses himself because hes a farier. you just pay him
they take care of the vet you just pay.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

The boarding farm down the road charges $250 to put your horse on pasture -- that includes hay and a run-in shelter, plus use of their indoor and outdoor arenas (when they're not having lessons). Lessons are an extra $50 (per lesson).
Best price in the area.


----------



## jemmamalone

I pay $150 a month for just pasture and $250 if i wanted full boarding in Calif


----------



## kchfuller

jemmamalone said:


> I pay $150 a month for just pasture and $250 if i wanted full boarding in Calif


Where do you live in CA? I live in CA too!


----------



## jemmamalone

kchfuller said:


> Where do you live in CA? I live in CA too!


I live in merced about 60 miles away from fresno, where abouts are you?


----------



## Twilight Arabians

winter board: $200
summer board: $75 

i board one of my horses at a really nice stable in the winter, they have huge stalls and nice turnouts, they also have indoor arena and round pen. in the summer we board all of out horses at our friends house on there 90 acers, so we dont feed any hay durring the summer.


----------



## kchfuller

jemmamalone said:


> I live in merced about 60 miles away from fresno, where abouts are you?


I am in Livermore ... i totally know where Merced is, i have a customer down there... Your board is SO MUCH CHEAPER then it is up here ... haha


----------



## jemmamalone

kchfuller said:


> I am in Livermore ... i totally know where Merced is, i have a customer down there... Your board is SO MUCH CHEAPER then it is up here ... haha


O really lol  Yeah i have her at a really nice family run yard, its just so nice and calm to keep her and a nice price too


----------



## kchfuller

lucky girl! it's easily $400+ here ... do you ride english or western? I find that the english barns cost more but reigning is expensive too ...


----------



## jemmamalone

*Well im originally from england, lived there all my life, so i know english more then western but i ride both. I like riding western alot but its nice to go back to english sometimes and be more experianced  
you ride western or english?*


----------



## kchfuller

i do hunters ... i have a 5 yr old tb off the track and am training her in hunters and i also train at a hunters barn


----------



## VACountryGirl

I am paying $200 per horse for pasture board, with feeding only in the morning. They have access to grass all day long though and fresh water from a small creek.


----------



## jemmamalone

kchfuller said:


> i do hunters ... i have a 5 yr old tb off the track and am training her in hunters and i also train at a hunters barn


*O wow, hows it going? How many horses do you have?*


----------



## kchfuller

jemmamalone said:


> *O wow, hows it going? How many horses do you have?*


Just one right now ... my husband and i can't afford anymore at the moment ... Student loans take a lot of our money! haha

it is going great... she is off right now but i love her to death!


----------



## livetoride

wow ... i pay $435 a month full board, includes one lesson a week for the month, turnout, all feed, blanketing and turn out ... vet bills and farrier bills are separate


----------



## Finally Got One

*$220.00 & 8 days*

We pay $220.00 a month, plus we do 8 days of stall cleaning, pasturing, feeding, and watering on a 8 stall barn. 

This includes:
12 x 12 matted stall cleaned daily
Daily turnout alone or group
Tack locker
Use of wash rack, indoor and outdoor arenas
No Limit to amount of grain
Free choice hay in stalls
-We de-worm your horse for you monthly.
-Farrier appointments are made for you and your horse is held free of 
charge.
-Monitoring weight and health.
-Feeding any and all supplements, medications, etc. free of charge
-Putting on and taking off requested turn out boots,
blankets, fly masks etc. Free of charge

This barn is in Southest Michigan


----------



## kchfuller

Finally Got One said:


> We pay $220.00 a month, plus we do 8 days of stall cleaning, pasturing, feeding, and watering on a 8 stall barn.
> 
> This includes:
> 12 x 12 matted stall cleaned daily
> Daily turnout alone or group
> Tack locker
> Use of wash rack, indoor and outdoor arenas
> No Limit to amount of grain
> Free choice hay in stalls
> -We de-worm your horse for you monthly.
> -Farrier appointments are made for you and your horse is held free of
> charge.
> -Monitoring weight and health.
> -Feeding any and all supplements, medications, etc. free of charge
> -Putting on and taking off requested turn out boots,
> blankets, fly masks etc. Free of charge
> 
> This barn is in Southest Michigan


I want to come live at your barn!


----------



## bgood400

$450 a month for full board.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Im about to board two of my horses at a really nice stable starting on the 28th. its 200 a month for each horse.

This includes: 

Indoor Arena
Out Door Arena
Round Pen- in and out door
Feeding 3 times a day
Blankets on/off
Turnout (50+ acres)
Wash Rack
Heated Stalls
There's always someone home.

Barn has password locks for security.
All gates have pad locks. 
Locks are taken off when ever someones there.
Its a super nice place!


----------



## jemmamalone

Twilight Arabians said:


> Im about to board two of my horses at a really nice stable starting on the 28th. its 200 a month for each horse.
> 
> This includes:
> 
> Indoor Arena
> Out Door Arena
> Round Pen- in and out door
> Feeding 3 times a day
> Blankets on/off
> Turnout (50+ acres)
> Wash Rack
> Heated Stalls
> There's always someone home.
> 
> Barn has password locks for security.
> All gates have pad locks.
> Locks are taken off when ever someones there.
> Its a super nice place!


_Wow that does sound really nice. Hope you and your horses enjoy it there
_


----------



## EmmaChai

I pay $275 per month ($200 May - November when they are out on pasture so there is no stall cleaning fee and no bedding fee). Boarding includes hay, stall cleaning, access to outdoor arena, round pen & trails, all day turn out in a group. You need to supply your own grain and your own bedding (I buy my shavings from the barn owner)


----------

